# Compatible?



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

Will NCE Switch-Kat decoders connected to Kato Unitrack Turnouts work with (be compatible with) the Bachmann basic Dynamis wireless system? Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

From what I know about all three systems.
I do belive the answer is going to be NO, NO, and NO
The outputs on the switch-Kat are not the same as the Kato inputs.
The logic between every thing is just not the same.
But if you have them all already, you could try it, you won't hurt anything by trying.


----------

